# introducing my Cockatiel!



## totalzoo (Feb 20, 2008)

ok I have introduced most of my other creatures now..its time for my Tiel! Toivo is a 3 year old Pearl male, he is my only bird at th emoment and I have been on the hunt for a pal for him


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

nice pictures we have a pearl female


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely bird! I have several cockatiels in my aviary. I love to watch their antics.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics lovely bird


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## PugMan=) (May 22, 2008)

Nice Bird.


----------



## yukidoo (Jun 4, 2008)

hi im new to this site but i breed cockatiels. i have birds especially the cock birds that come and sing for me,,,,,,,, my hubby feeds them but they like the ladies, i have just introduced some young hen and cocks to my avairy and within 2..days they have already paired . good look in finding a mate for yours im sure he will be happy and not lonesome with a girlfriend


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

I used to have a cockatiel, same exact colors as this one!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww he looks a cheeky little fella!

We used to have 2 yeloow/cream cockatiels.. really funny little characters


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

What a cutie! I have such a soft spot for parrots!  

xxx Joey


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

lovely pictures


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

ah lovely i want one lol


----------

